# First Sell



## Diver Temple (Aug 11, 2019)

Well, one good thing about making a few gifts for family is family who wants to pay for a few. If you have followed a few of my previous posts, the EOD S-I-L wants some transfer gifts for her troops, so three more grenade pens. PSI BEB, PSI BEB, @Barb 's curly spalted ??

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## jasonb (Aug 11, 2019)

Really digging the left pen. The finish looks top notch on all of them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Aug 11, 2019)

jasonb said:


> Really digging the left pen. The finish looks top notch on all of them.


Thanks Jason. PSI does put out a pretty green BEB. I have been happy with every pen I turned with this color. Got the whole CA thing down almost first try now, but the one on the right took three tries on the finish. Last layer or medium left me little valley that eventually had me take it almost down to wood across the blank and reapply. But, pretty wood that was nice to see come to life.


----------



## Barb (Aug 11, 2019)

Awesome job on all of them! I'm really digging that right pen also but I love green and they nailed the space galaxy look. As far as that left blank, I really can't remember what extra blanks I may have sent but to me it looks like big leaf maple burl since it's one of my faves.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 12, 2019)

Green one is like an emerald jewel! Sparkles!!! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 12, 2019)

Gorgeous pens,I generally don’t like to follow the crowd but I have to this time,that green one on the left really stands out. Nice work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 12, 2019)

Very cool! I haven’t seen that kit, but I like it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Aug 12, 2019)

Barb said:


> Awesome job on all of them! I'm really digging that right pen also but I love green and they nailed the space galaxy look. As far as that left blank, I really can't remember what extra blanks I may have sent but to me it looks like big leaf maple burl since it's one of my faves.


It cut very nice and the curl with the brown streak made it fit into the Hawaiian backdrop of where they are all stationed. I think I am going to get a license plate frame that says "I like it curly" LOL But yes, that green really pops!


----------



## Diver Temple (Aug 12, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Very cool! I haven’t seen that kit, but I like it!


Thanks David. I don't know where else it may be carried, but bought it from PSI. It has a rather short and fat kind of design, but it works for the grenade. Simple click pen, takes longer to apply the CA than getting turned and sanded.


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 12, 2019)

Excellent job. I might try this kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 13, 2019)

They look  great.
Nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 13, 2019)

Did you mean first “sale” 

Nice pens...I like the look of that kit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Aug 13, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Did you mean first “sale”
> 
> Nice pens...I like the look of that kit.


Thanks Lou. I seem to spend a lot of time on novelty pens.  No Sale, I liked it the way it was...


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 13, 2019)

Wooo....nice blanks ya got!
Those look fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 13, 2019)

Sweet! Cool kit, great blanks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 14, 2019)

Never seen that one before, very cool and a good conversation piece..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

